# Let me introduce myself....



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Y'all,

I have met a few of you before in other forums but I am new to this one. I have been lurking around here off and on for a while, and it looks like a nice place to learn some new prop building skills. I have a modest haunt in my garage every year, and I try to add new things so it won't get boring.
Looking forward to a successful 2007 halloween and looking forward to talking with y'all.:jol:


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Haunted Bayou.  Nice to have you here.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Haunted Bayou!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Dave!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o and welcome , glad you can join us


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya haunted bayou!!! Got pics of your haunt? We love pics


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Bayou...nice to have you here


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Hope to talk to ya soon!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome ya'll. North Texas, how far are you from Oklahoma City?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy
Hope to see you around these parts


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome HB, you'll like it here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings HB,


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

Babygirl_kmp wanted photos so here is a link to my photobucket album. Let me know if it doesn't work.

These are photos of 2006. Like I said, it is modest. I was sick with a fever and sore throat and had only a couple hours sleep the night before. I thought I was going to die by the end of the night. I would work a little, go rest, work, rest, work rest...it took me from 9:00 until 6:15 to get everything done. A windy cold front moved in, which made it even worse.

It took me several hours to carve 2 pumpkins on 10/30, which took all my energy. I gave up by the 3rd so it got a plain JOL face. Halloween is the only holiday I look forward to so I wasn't going to let a little illness get in the way. LOL! "Here, have a Snickers..oh, and some germs!"

Turned out to be one of my best years. Everybody was complimentary.

Scareme, I am in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area.

Halloween 2006 pictures by HauntedBayou - Photobucket


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Haunted, great to have you with us. The garage looked awesome. Sorry to hear that you had a rough go of it with being sick. The best part of Halloween is that there's always next year, lol.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

YAY!!! I love pics!! I think you did a great job especially for being sick!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Haunted Bayou!!!! Your pics are great!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks so much!
Hoping to add some tombstones and maybe lightning this year, and thinking of expanding out into the driveway. 

I realize my props don't hold a candle to the serious prop-makers but I have fun doing it, and people really appreciate the effort. Some kids were afraid to go into the garage. I was kinda surprised about that considering I have nothing but static props and nothing is really gory. I think they work themselves up and expect something to scare them. 

Lots of lights and some music will add enough atmosphere to make up for stuffed clothes. LOL! Best buy for the money....LIGHTS and a soundtrack!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice work! I could never use my garage like that though. It's too full of crap! LOL!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dr. Morbius, you are not the first person to tell me that. I have moved a lot and just decided not to buy anything I don't have an immediate use for. I don't wood-work or anything like that so the garage is used mostly to park our cars and store the lawn mower.

I rented a house for 4 years, and most of our stuff was in boxes in the garage and in closets in the house. I decided that I didn't need most of it so......I got rid of just about everything. Garage sale, charity and EBAY! I call it "de-crapping"! I have de-crapped just about the entire house. LOL!

My only other hobby is astronomy, and my scope doesn't take up much room.

I have to say that I love having the garage available to decorate. It makes up for my small yard and lack of a porch. 

BTW, I have seen your work here on the forum. Great stuff. I hope to learn a lot from you.


Thanks for the welcome, CC!

Sorry about the long posts, Y'all! I don't have anything else going on right now so I am a little chatty!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol now that you joined here.... just wait... your garage will be like most people here (including myself)


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

..... filled. 
*In case you was wonderin*


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello and welcome.

You are going to like it here.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks slimy!

BabyG,
As it is my Jason prop stands headless in the corner of the garage, other stuff on the wall and some in the attic.
I have one closet in the house full-- half halloween and a little less X-mas. Soon it will just be Halloween. LOL!
I think you are right, this forum inspires me to want to build big...I may have to buy a shed or build a really big CRYPT for storage!

BTW, I like your sinisterspace page and avatar.


----------

